#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-22
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: intresting choice
 * wrst likes wordpress :)
<cyberanger> wrst: as do I, just got the impression this is more a resemue site, not a blog
<cyberanger> makes it an intresting choice
<wrst> cyberanger: just tried 11.10 alpha whatever, and unity is much much improving
 * cyberanger wonders about that a little, deciedes lubuntu 11.10 should be tried again
<Unit193> You may still need to add a PPA to get the oneiric theme
<wrst> cyberanger:  they have really made some nice improvements
<cyberanger> Unit193: for lubuntu or unity
<Unit193> cyberanger: You think I know anything of Unity? ;)
<cyberanger> lol
<Unit193> Lubuntu
<cyberanger> if I'm using the 11.10 alpha, should be good
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone
<cyberanger> guess not, hrm
<Unit193> You need to add a PPA to get it
<wrst> thats pretty slick
<Unit193> You're going to make me grep for that ppa aren't you?
<Unit193> ppa:lubuntu-dev/staging
<cyberanger> Unit193: grep, sure ;-)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Grep me logs and I found it :D
<cyberanger> ah, lol
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I like it, looks good
<Xpistos> what up homies
<Xpistos> Capo
<twayneprice> Hey guys.  We are using these http://www.wyse.com/products/hardware/thinclients/C50LE/index.asp at work.  They use Suse Linux.  We are using touchscreens and the scrollbars are too skinny to use with your finger. :)  Any ideas on how to make them wider?
<wrst_work> those are cool looking twayneprice :) using gnome of some sort?
<twayneprice> wrst_work: yup.  It is kinda stripped down though.
<wrst_work> gnome 2.x? or gnome 3?
<twayneprice> wrst_work: good question.  I'm not even sure how to check.
<pace_t_zulu> morning Xpistos wrst_work twayneprice
<twayneprice> morning pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> soliciting feedback on my website today ...
<wrst_work> twayneprice: I'm betting its 2.x i'm not for sure if there is a key in the gconfig-settings or maybe a theme change
<pace_t_zulu> John Haitas http://johnhaitas.info
<twayneprice> wrst_work: I think you're right.
<wrst_work> twayneprice: everything that I'm seeing look like its a theme type issue but I'm surely no expert on such things
<Xpistos> Wow, we are a bit chatty.
<Xpistos> Piers Morgan? Really?
<twayneprice> wrst_work: I would think it wouldn't be that hard but I sure don't see it anywhere.
<Xpistos> Oh, nvm didn't see the RT
<wrst_work> me either I think it is a theme specific thing twayneprice have you tried any different themes?
<wrst_work> twayneprice: you see this? http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-perl-list/2006-July/msg00017.html
<twayneprice> wrst_work: It is not that easy.  It has a 1G solid state drive and likes to change everything back to it's default settings after you reboot.  :)
<wrst_work> ohhh
<wrst_work> :\
<twayneprice> If I can figure out the exact file to change, I might be able to fix it but I can't really add themes.
<wrst_work> there has to be a file with the theme it looks like twayneprice. everythign I'm reading sounds like the theming handles scrollbar width
<twayneprice> Yea, I think you're right.
<wrst_work> but I have no clue where those files are :\
<twayneprice> I'm gonna try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1652483
<wrst_work> hmm twayneprice that seems pretty simple, it can't be that easy can it?
<twayneprice> That worked.  Now to see if I can get it to stay after reboot....
<wrst_work> cool :)
<twayneprice> VICTORY!!!!
<wrst_work> awesomeness
 * wrst_work finally rooted his phone
<Xpistos> Cool
<Xpistos> what phone
<wrst_work> I'm tired of seeing bing on my phone Xpistos :)
<Xpistos> YEAH!
<wrst_work> lg vortex, low end phone but still i'm tired of seeing bing :)
<Xpistos> BURN BING IN EFFIGY!
<Xpistos> BURN BING
<Xpistos> BURN BING
 * Xpistos ran outside to get his pitch fork sharpened
<wrst_work> i will get the torches lit all we need now is an angry mob
 * Xpistos is an angry mob all by himself
<wrst_work> Xpistos: you ever rooted an android phone?
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> I have a track phone
<Xpistos> :(
<wrst_work> hmm i have kinda screwed mine up :D
<twayneprice> wrst_work: I got an apple tv this weekend and jailbroke it.  :)
<wrst_work> cool twayneprice
<wrst_work> I just got my phone back up and running but somehow 80% of my contacts are gone :\
<Xpistos> Freaking newschannel 5 is pissing me off
<cyberanger> wrst_work: didn't do any backups, did you?
<wrst_work> yes I did... taking for stinking ever to restore
<wrst_work> using titanium backup
<orias> have you made a nandroid backup yet?
<orias> if not, reboot into your custom recovery and do so, especially before messing with your phone :D
<orias> it will image your phone, so if it gets fubar'd, you can usually recover and restore it
<wrst_work> orias: thank you for the words of wisdom :)
<orias> np
<cyberanger> orias: until he's rooted, he can't really do a nandroid backup
<cyberanger> great advice once rooted though
<orias> well if he's running titanium, then he's rooted now correct?
<wrst_work> orias: yes I'm rooted now, that started my troubles :D
<orias> ahh
<orias> but look at it like this
<orias> now that you are rooted, its the last time you'll ever have to worry about data loss, just take the right steps from now on :) (titanium backup, nandroid, rsync for android, dropbox, contacts in google, etc)
<wrst_work> orias: with titanium backup should it take forever and a day to restore something?
<orias> it can
<orias> are you restoring the app, app + data or the app + system data(no bueno)?
<orias> if you looked at the numbers in "batch operations" that should have given you an idea on how much/how long it was going to take
<wrst_work> app + data
<orias> it takes my oc'd phone a good 10-15 minutes to restore 100-200 apps
<orias> + data
<wrst_work> ahh orias I did a batch backup and trying to restore a single app, been working over an hour plus
<cyberanger> 5 minutes for nandroid
<orias> vs 5 minutes to restore a nandroid backup
<orias> jinxs!
<cyberanger> something seems out of place then
<wrst_work> afraid of that should I just cull this?
<orias> i'd let it sit for another 15 minutes or so, then try to kill the titanium process
<orias> it may bork that app install, but you can always redo it
<cyberanger> if it's literally taken 60 minutes, vs an entire system image in 5, hrm....
<orias> unless its a system app
<orias> titanium can go really slow sometimes
<orias> what part of the restore is it on? it should tell you what it's installing
<wrst_work> just says restoring app and twirling
<wrst_work> ahh oriasI got it now i think
<wrst_work> I may even get my contacts back... hopefully!
<cyberanger> hopefully
<wrst_work> but looks not to be :\
<orias>  :(
<cyberanger> :-(
<wrst> orias: now i'm getting android.process.acore stopped and can't make phone calls :)
<cyberanger> that does not sound good
<wrst> no i don't think it is :)
<wrst> just reset it to factory
<wrst> figuring out the problem seemed more of a pain
<cyberanger> http://dtmilano.blogspot.com/2009/09/android-androidprocessacore-has-stopped.html
<cyberanger> seems likely considering
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-23
<orias> wrst: what rom did you end up using?
<orias> yoiu should wipe data, cache, system and do a clean install of the custom rom
<wrst> orias: i'm screwed i do beleive :)
<cyberanger> wrst: did you just root, or did you install any roms, colckworkmod, cyogenmod?
<wrst> cyberanger: rooted and uninstalled something I shouldn't have
<wrst> working on reflashing to a factory rom
<cyberanger> wrst: why not flash to cyogenmod?
<wrst> what is that cyberanger?
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<cyberanger> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices
<wrst> cyberanger: any idea on how to flash that rom with a fairly crippled phone at the moment?
<wrst> my puny little phone isn't listed
<cyberanger> what's your phone
<wrst> lg vortex
<cyberanger> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how rooting did all this
<wrst> rooting didn't do it, me being stupid did it
<cyberanger> yeah, seems the vortex wasn't attempted
<wrst> i deleted some lg setup files
<wrst> hmm if i could run the market without the home stuff i might be ok
<cyberanger> ouch, that explains it
<wrst> oh yeah not real bright
<wrst> i'm betting if i take this thing to verizon they won't be happy to see me
<cyberanger> nope, not really
<Unit193> "I let my friend use it for a week" won't fly either ;)
<wrst> cyberanger: Unit193 got it working, i texted myself a link to the android market and installed launcher pro found a link to bypass the setup wizard :)
<cyberanger> trying to see what I can find out
<cyberanger> cool
<wrst> contacts etc all gone but atleast I can talk :)
<cyberanger> Unit193: how about a month
<wrst> cyberanger: might get with you tomorrow on the "right" way to root this puppy :)
<wrst> since I have a blank slate might as well mess with it
 * wrst notices he is still rooted
 * cyberanger notices wrst shouldn't need alot of help then
<wrst> ha ha guess not!
 * Unit193 couldn't help at all anyway :/
 * cyberanger wants a mytouch 4g slide
<wrst> ok cyberanger restoring my backups hopefully this will work :)
 * cyberanger hopes so too
<wrst> seems to be so far
<wrst> goodnight all close enough to working for me :)
<wrst> thanks for the support!
<Unit193> Night wrst!
<cyberanger> night wrst
<wrst_> cyberanger: there is peace with my phone now :)
<cyberanger> that's good
<wrst_> yes my contacts where lost my backup there failed somehow but got it mostly working again
<wrst_> and have launcherpro going I'm tempted to buy the upgrade for that its cool
<cyberanger> wrst_: what about http://www.google.com/contacts ?
<wrst_> no I need to sync to there however this time :)
<cyberanger> wrst_: didn't sync before, or it messed up both?
<wrst_> not for sure its messed up now cyberanger but not a huge deal most are on my old phone just have to find a charger for it
<cyberanger> wrst_: yeah, that stings
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<cyberanger> wrst1: ^
<wrst1> ha ha cyberanger, when I get a fax here my internet leaves me
<cyberanger> wrst1: when did you get dial up?
<wrst1> we don't have dial up but might as well have
<wrst1> something wrong with the line or the filter the fax line is the one the dsl comes in on
<cyberanger> flawed
<wrst1> certainly flawed
<wrst1> :)
<wrst_> hmm
<cyberanger> wrst: wrst_ is still here
<wrst_> yeah i identified for that but wrst1 is still here
 * wrst_ shakes head
 * cyberanger helps shake wrst's head
<wrst_> cyberanger: I have been technologically challenged the last couple of days it seems
<cyberanger> or just had really bad luck
<wrst_> well partly my own doing with the phone i shouldn't have messed with it but it was fun
<cyberanger> it's worth messing with right
<cyberanger> (that last word may have been where a slip up occured)
<cyberanger> lol, Chugalug keeps having the emacs, vi, pico vs nano editor religious war, and one commenter says How can you have religious wars in a field largely built on the concept of logic?
<wrst_> yes but I did learn something
<cyberanger> After twenty-five years I still can't answer that question.
<cyberanger> gotta be post of the day
<cyberanger> wrst_: that's the goal
<wrst_> yeah just wish i had properly backed up my contacts but I have that down for next time :)
<cyberanger> clockworkmod is worth having if your phone has it
 * wrst_ googles
<cyberanger> trying to see what options exist
 * cyberanger guesses wrst_ had another fax
<wrst_> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst_> :)
<wrst_> no still here
<cyberanger> wrst: wow
<cyberanger> wrst_Quassel: really bad week eh?
<wrst_Quassel> ha ha
<wrst_Quassel> cyberanger: can you tell me the IP of wrst?
<cyberanger> wrst_Quassel: wrst no, wrst_Quassel yes
<cyberanger> quassel@static-74-41-39-66.dsl1.ckvl.tn.frontiernet.net
<wrst_Quassel> hmm me either, yeah that's wher I'm at, they reset the modem and it pulled another IP
<cyberanger> 74.41.39.66
<wrst_Quassel> but they supposedly have me bridged
<cyberanger> sorry, 67.215.65.132
<cyberanger> static-74-41-39-66.dsl1.ckvl.tn.frontiernet.net = 67.215.65.132
<wrst_Quassel> hmm
<cyberanger> dig static-74-41-39-66.dsl1.ckvl.tn.frontiernet.net shows A Record of 67.215.65.132
<wrst_Quassel> yeah but wrst is my home so guess I will have to wait until i get there to find out what the ip is but I'm getting close to right it appears :)
<wrst_Quassel> cyberanger: if you have any devious ways that you can find wrst's IP you have my permission ;)
 * cyberanger ponders that
<cyberanger> wrst_Quassel: do you control wrst
<wrst_Quassel> yes :)
<wrst_Quassel> well not right now
<wrst_Quassel> but would like to
<cyberanger> hrm
<wrst_Quassel> cyberanger: actually my wife controls me
<wrst_Quassel> or cyberanger can i identify wrst from here some how to take the cloak away?
<wrst_Quassel> ha
<cyberanger> doubtful (ghosting it idk if it'd reconnect, so I'm trying to think of other options first)
<wrst_Quassel> well that didn't take the cloak away
<cyberanger> well, that concern on ghosting wasn't needed this time
<cyberanger> so it's still identified
<wrst_Quassel> evidently
<cyberanger> both are id'd
<wrst> well atleast he's gone now :)
 * cyberanger was just about to shine his kicking boot lol
<wrst> hmm i needed to kick him fromthe network to get a rejoin... oh well :)
<cyberanger> just from this channel
 * cyberanger points at #swissknife-router for example
<wrst> yeah I don't think i have the power to kick him from the network
<wrst> i really should have thought of that shouldn't I? like thinking abotu things before deleting system files
<wrst> on my phone
 * cyberanger holds his tounge
<wrst> no need cyberanger I haven't exactly gotten the week started off well
<cyberanger> some of it was outside your control (such as the DSL co)
<wrst> got it cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: is that the home connection
<cyberanger> that quassel box is at home
<cyberanger> ?
<wrst> yes cyberanger I am not literally at home and figuratively as well
<cyberanger> so that quassel box is elsewhere
<wrst> hmm meant now at home cyberanger :)
<wrst> so its at home
<cyberanger> can you have it send a dcc chat request
<cyberanger>  /dcc chat cyberanger
<wrst> i can try... what is that?
<wrst> unknown command
<cyberanger> direct cliet to client chat
<cyberanger> hrm, maybe another missing feature in quassel
<wrst> ahh must be
<wrst> as I tell people quassel is an average at best client
 * cyberanger isn't average
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> that is true
<cyberanger> wb pleia2
<cyberanger> I wonder what other features quassel is missing
<wrst> its got a feature irssi and weechat don't have cyberanger I can use my mouse with ease :)
<wrst> wb Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: Thanks, irssi crashed again
<wrst> irssi crashed... didn't know that was possible?
<Unit193> Did it last night also, really annoying...
<wrst> yes that is and odd
<cyberanger> wrst: what's a mouse
<cyberanger> Unit193: irssi crashed, yikes
<Unit193> cyberanger: No kidding. Twice in a few hours
<wrst> cyberanger: they eat cheese.
 * cyberanger figures it's good since cats eat mice, and the 5 here seem to mistake one rodent for another
<cyberanger> Unit193: use weechat-curses? use any scripts?
<Unit193> cyberanger: I think I removed the problem script
<Unit193> (Funeral)
<cyberanger> cool
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-24
 * wrst shuts server down to move to a permanent location
<Unit193> He died...
 * cyberanger shuts server down to move to a top secret undisclosed location
 * wrst notes teh move was a success
<vychune> lol
<Unit193> You sure it was a good move?
<wrst_> hopefully Unit193 :)
 * cyberanger is done moving to a top secret undisclosed location deep in the cherokee national fores...ah drat
<vychune> LOL
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<Unit193> Normally has good ones :D  You can still hide a little in there
<cyberanger> anyone seen the news lately?
<vychune> yep
<vychune> earthquake in DC NY and GA
<cyberanger> vychune: I thought it was one quake in VA felt along the east coast as far as NY & GA
<cyberanger> the bit I was getting at was the epicenter was only 10 miles from North Anna Nuclear Generating Station
<cyberanger> that's as close as it gets
<vychune> what you said lol
<cyberanger> makes me wonder if I'm gonna be activated, relatively close, saturated celluar networks in the area
<cyberanger> that plant keeps wanting a 3rd reactor onsite :-/
<vychune> national guard?
<cyberanger> darn, missed that question, of all the things I am, that's not on the list
<cyberanger> Red Cross & ARES are the two that'd be likely here, there's some local groups too
<cyberanger> and then my own efforts (namely swissknife-router)
<cyberanger> 5.9 vs 6.2, small margin to design limits (which have been reevulated at TVA plants of the same design & lowered recently)
<cyberanger> one of the four diesel gennys failed, wow
<cyberanger> not hearing anyone being activated, guess local networks naturally returned to normal, due to call volume returning to normal
<pace_t_zulu> good day all
<Unit193> Howdy pace_t_zulu
<wrst> howdy pace_t_zulu, Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: Good afternoon!
<wrst> and Unit193 the server is working after the move still ;)
<Unit193> I really needs to get something of a server setup so when this crashes everyday, it doesn't matter as much
<wrst> Unit193: i have a little atom powered box in a mini? itx case works nicely for me as a file/print server
<wrst> oh and irc
 * Unit193 older Dell Optiplex GX260
<Unit193> I would like to move irssi and something else to it, but I'll have to live with the hangups for now :/
<wrst> i have one of those optiplex's at the house not bad machines
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst Unit193
<wrst> howdy pace_t_zulu you doing oK?
<cyberanger> G'Day Mates
<Unit193> cyberanger: Howdy mate, still alive?
 * cyberanger checks his pulse
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> how are you Unit193
<Unit193> Hmmm... I seem to be about 117 :P
<cyberanger> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-25
<cyberanger> seems the irc channels I'm in either have gotten quiet or a little too big & fast
<cyberanger> idk how that happened, just kinda funny I guess
<wrst> well cyberanger #ubuntu-us-tn is just right.. :)
<cyberanger> wrst: indeed
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm getting my desktop set up at the new place I'm trimming it a little :)
 * cyberanger wonders how much is getting trimmed
<cyberanger> "sudo apt-get purge xorg" ?
<Unit193> A corner or two of the monitor
<wrst> cyberanger: actually this distro doesn't come with xorg by default ;)
<cyberanger> arch or debian?
<wrst> arch cyberanger i prefer using a web browser from the last 5 years :P
<cyberanger> in that case, your debian installs are a version old at least
<wrst> what is it about debian comes in old, stale, and.. something else? :)
<Unit193> Sid
<cyberanger> stable, testing and unstable (aka sid)
 * wrst tried to make  a joke...
<cyberanger> and old I guess is the previous stable (don't think that's really a class, more a way to insure one can upgrade)
<wrst> cyberanger: sid still doesn't have gnome 3 or when i tried it a few weeks ago
<cyberanger> sid might be unstable, but it's no dummy
<cyberanger> oh, wait, I was thinking unity, hrm
 * Unit193 knows someone using Sid
 * cyberanger knows Unit193 knows another person using sid too
<wrst> cyberanger: unity in 11.10 may make me eat some words
<cyberanger> that's ok, unity is still making me dish out some words
<wrst> it is improving by leaps and bounds
 * cyberanger raises his deer fence
<cyberanger> and I see gnome3 in debian, just not the default
<wrst> yeah you have to jump through hoops to get it
<cyberanger> they don't trust it or the developers are slow idk
<wrst> and I really don't want gnome 2 then upgrade to gnome 3
 * wrst has drunk the gnome-shell kool-aid
<cyberanger> I don't think you need to grab both, and idk how many hoops there are (I bet less than it takes to get rid of unity on ubuntu, or get it working nicely)
<wrst> yeah just wasn't worth the effort since its easy to get going on arch i really don't care about the distro anymore to be honest
<wrst> as long as I can do what i need as easily as possible
<wrst> good night all, time for bed
<Unit193> wrst: Night!
<cyberanger> wrst: night
<cyberanger> in some ways I agree with that, focus on the task, not the distro
<cyberanger> some distro's make the tasks easier though (for me debian is just that, ubuntu was, but not lately)
<wrst> cyberanger: I think it just makes sense that way and not every distro for every person/task
<cyberanger> true, true
<cyberanger> I do think it's worth going outside that sole focus too
<cyberanger> for example, you found arch as a desktop user (I'm guessing ubuntu as a server user) why?
<cyberanger> why not debian, centos, scientific linux, freebsd, so on?
<cyberanger> (I named more servers there, cause I think most arch users already answer that, most ubuntu users seem to just follow a link from lifehacker or maximumpc, or another source (hey it got me started on knoppix & led me to ubuntu, nothing wrong with it either))
<wrst> cyberanger: yes I think for me ubuntu is killer on the server
<cyberanger> wrst: idk, I could see debian fit just as easily
<cyberanger> what's on your server, ssh & quassel-core, more?
<wrst> print/file server cyberanger
<cyberanger> as in samba?
<wrst> i use it for bzr
<wrst> cyberanger: ipp on the printers and i have samba on the file sharing for my wife's macbook which really makes no sense but she was on winders when i sat it up
<wrst> cyberanger: the documetnation I help with we write then use bzr for it and also use the server to build it and host it so I can look and get others to look at it as built
<cyberanger> ok, and bzr, so debian could also fit (probally easier to upgrade with that, or just set it for testing)
<cyberanger> oh, you use your server for hosting bzr & a build box?
<wrst> yeah just for documentation making html, not a big deal
<wrst> and have used it to mass convert a few things using ffmpeg
<cyberanger> ah, to me then it sounds like debian testing would be for you there
<cyberanger> not too cutting edge, a step short of rolling release, doesn't get much closer
<cyberanger> that's where the two are closest since day one, serverss
<wrst> i'm pretty happy with ubuntu as the setup is just a breeze
<cyberanger> yeah, but a thought when you want to upgrade from breezy ;-)
<cyberanger> well, now comes the hard choice of the day, travel to my own place or take a 2hr wardrive
 * cyberanger wonders why he has to choose
<cyberanger> both !
<cyberanger> see you all in a little while
<wrst> see you and cyberanger
<wrst> hey chris4585 how you doing?
<chris4585> hey wrst, I'm alright, you?
<wrst> donig well chris4585, I installed arch last night using the latest install media, they are making it too easy :)
<chris4585> yeah, well I had an issue with my install, something is screwing my graphics up
<chris4585> so I'm trying to wait it out until an update fixes something... so I'm on my laptop atm
<wrst> the new install media is similar to the debian installer somewhat
<wrst> what happened chris4585?
<chris4585> I updated :P
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> everything is so glitchy
<chris4585> I really wish I had intel graphics...
<wrst> hmm nvidia?
<chris4585> yep
<wrst> my nvidia hooked up sli was no issue at all last night chris4585 :\
<chris4585> well I have no idea what caused it, it was fine and I don't think I had a nvidia update
<wrst> that's odd chris4585, i just reinstalled because my partitioning was sorta messed up
<wrst> wish i had a solution for you :\
<chris4585> its alright
<Unit193> Still on Oneiric?
<wrst> who Unit193? :)
<Unit193> I thought chris was, but I could be thinking of someone else...
<chris4585> I was, but ditch it for arch
<Xpistos> hey all
<Xpistos> been sick a bit
<chris4585> strange, wrst, looks like the fallback grub option is working?
<wrst> Xpistos: feeling better?
<wrst> chris4585: hmm
<wrst> 3.0 kernel mess you up?
<Xpistos> sume what
<chris4585> maybe... looks like I'm on 3.0
<chris4585> well I updated again, lets see what normal boot up will do..
<chris4585> woot, seems like updating fixed whatever happened
<chris4585> I knew waiting it out would work...
<wrst> cool chris4585!
<wrst> why hello Guest13902
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<chris4585> I wonder what caused my issue..
<chris4585> I had to resort to my laptop (annoying) for my main computer :/
<wrst> i generally use my laptop as my main one, but my desktop for heavier duty stuff
<wrst> wb twayneprice :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-26
<EOF-sensei1> Is joe really gone?
<pawz> hi
<pawz> i wanted to ask about chibihogoshino
<pawz> does anyone know him personally ?
<orangeninja>  cyberanger Unit193 wrst PING
<wrst> orangeninja: pong
<wrst> pawz: I didn't but cyberanger dis
<pawz> thanks
<wrst> but got to know him fairly well in here really really nice person
<pawz> yeah. he was funny. weird as hell, but then, so were we
<orangeninja> Yep we spoke of zombie films and surving the zomie apocalypse, the little I knew of im he seemed like a good, and cool dude.
<orangeninja> hey wrst how have you been?
<wrst> good orangeninja , and yourself?
<orangeninja> good.
<orangeninja> wrst, How can you use a remote console/terminal?
<wrst> I'm thinking SSH is what you are wanting?
<orangeninja> yeah, would you use ssh for local network too?
<wrst> go from your computer to a remote console?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> I use it all the time
<orangeninja> yeah, I want to set this up. I have had irssi running on this desktop pretty much 24/7
<orangeninja> so I would like to use irssi if I could from my laptop, hek maybe even my droid phone.
<wrst> oh yeah run irssi in screen and you are set
<orangeninja> and make a SSH server right?
<wrst> checkout irssi connect not on android
<wrst> *not
<wrst> were
<orangeninja> not on android?
<wrst> bot
<wrst> sorry on my android now
<orangeninja> NICE!
<wrst> it is irssi connect bot
<orangeninja> ok cool
<orangeninja> in market place?
<wrst> yeah I use quassel
<wrst> yes in market
<cyberanger> pong
<orangeninja> hello cyberanger
<wrst> orangeninja: cyberanger is a pro at that but the basic setup is super easy
<cyberanger> orangeninja: yeah, I met him in a knoxville meetup, unfortunate I didn't get a chance to meet him at another meetup
<orangeninja> I am hearing so much about quassel but I have no clue what it is... searching it now.
<cyberanger> oh, sorry, that was towards pawz
 * wrst will be back shortly
<cyberanger> pawz: yeah, I met him in a knoxville meetup, unfortunate I didn't get a chance to meet him at another meetup
<cyberanger> got pinged a few times, gotta sort out who for what, lol
<wrst> orangeninja: does much of irssi and screen with a GUI frontend
<cyberanger> orangeninja: connectbot on the droid, putty on a windows machine (if you gotta, say at work (on break))
<cyberanger> ubuntu includes openssh client by default
<cyberanger> on the server run "sudo apt-get install irssi byobu ssh"
<cyberanger> (byobu being an upgraded GNU Screen)
<orangeninja> Oh, on break of course....
<cyberanger> I'm more a fan of ssh & screen myself, doesn't limit you to one task
<orangeninja> hey I have Byobu Terminal already on xubuntu. Xubuntu it the machine that I am running irssi.
<orangeninja> So I am not in irssi unless sitting at my desk at home
<cyberanger> do you have ssh, OpenSSH-Server
<orangeninja> Well I can just apt-get install screen then
<cyberanger> if you have byobu, you have screen
<cyberanger> byobue is the upgrade, enhanced screen
<orangeninja> yep I just opened another terminal and ran screen.
<cyberanger> run screen -d & you'll see byobu is just the eyecandy on the bottom, it is screen
<cyberanger> only peice your missing is openssh-server it sounds like (and port forwarding for the internet side)
<orangeninja> how do I know if xubuntu has SSH?
<orangeninja> this is what I got running screen -d
<orangeninja> ~$ screen -d
<orangeninja> [7303.byobu detached.]
<cyberanger> now look where byobu was, you'll see it's detached
<orangeninja> yep had it in workspace 2
<cyberanger> just showing you it's an eyecandy frontend for screen, if you have byobu, you have screen too
<cyberanger> byobu will bring it back again, as will screen -UdRR
<cyberanger> run "sudo apt-get install ssh" that'll install both the client & server, if it's already installed, it'll just exit out fine
<cyberanger> the one bit is port forwarding, that's the harder part (and quassel doesn't get around that either, since that's purely a networking thing)
<orangeninja> lol, ok 1 sec. Where are my 2 detached screens?
<cyberanger> screen -ls
<orangeninja> lol it says they are on this computer but I cant see them anymore.
<orangeninja> jobs kill
<orangeninja> oh, jobs only works for the same TERM, so how do I kill a process I cant see anymore?
<pawz> http://tiny.catpa.ws/2011/08/26/chibihogoshino/
<pawz> ^ my tribute to chibihogoshino
<cyberanger> orangeninja: output?
<cyberanger> pawz: our site is up atm, guess you caught a maintance window
<cyberanger> pawz: and it maybe a good idea to strip the ssn from the tribute
<pawz> yeah ok, sure
<pawz> not that it's not easy to find out
<pawz> cyberanger, the dns doesn't resolve for your site
<cyberanger> yeah, I know they are, no need being one more source for it, imho
<cyberanger> and it loaded here, dns included
<pawz> oh yeah
<pawz> it was down an hour ago when i tried
<pawz> works now
<cyberanger> maybe a migration or some down time (error or maintance idk)
<orangeninja> NIce job pawz
<pawz> thanks. i didn't know him long, but he was a crazy guy, and we all missed him when he just disappeared
<pawz> even our bots talk about him from time to time
<pawz> they just randomly come out and mention him sometimes
<pawz> and i just turned 33 myself. chibi was only a couple months older than me
<orangeninja> cyberanger: my jobs output was nothing
<pawz> so it certainly made me stop and think about how fragile life is and how it could end at any moment
<cyberanger> orangeninja: screen -ls output?
<orangeninja> pawz: Yes you are right. he was 4 months older than me.
<cyberanger> pawz: yeah, met him & his brother, were talking about a meetup again, and they went out to west virgina family, on that trip his brother got on his account & identified
<orangeninja> cyberanger: it is 7 lines, you want me to paste ir?
<orangeninja> it*?
<cyberanger> didn't know his brother as well, but it was clear it was him, hard to hear, news worth hearing though, you know
<pawz> but it's nice that you can touch people's lives like that. even on irc. he lived on the opposite side of the world to me so i never met him, but i still felt like i knew him and he was a part of my daily life and when he wasn't there anymore, something was missing
<cyberanger> orangeninja: um, only the bit with (detached) in it
<orangeninja> 10350.pts-3.orange-boom	(08/25/2011 08:17:09 PM)	(Detached) 7303.byobu	(08/25/2011 07:54:41 PM)	(Detached)
<pawz> his brother joined our channel too, but i didn't even realise until i went back through the logs looking for the last thing chibi had said and i found his brother joining the next day. he didn't inform us because noone was awake. he just asked if anyone knew chibi and then when noone answered he left quietly
<cyberanger> screen -UdRR 7
<cyberanger> that'll get byobu back
<cyberanger> screen -UdRR 1
<cyberanger> will get the other one back
<pawz> i know when my brother died, i did that too. i went onto his favourite forums and i informed people. his friends in my home town gave him quite the tribute. he was right into 4x4's and a huge convoy of all his friends off his 4x4 forum got together for a drive in his honour and they drove down our street with all their lights on beeping their horns... must have been 40 or 50 trucks
<cyberanger> (you don't need the full name, just enough to be unique, but screen -UdRR 10350.pts-3.orange-boom or screen -UdRR 7303.byobu would be the full command)
<orangeninja> how did you figure that out from that^^
<orangeninja> OH I see now that you said that
<orangeninja> Yes, it is good that they did that. It was good for you too.
<pawz> yeah. he has a big tribute website. i post on it several times a year and i always drink his favourite rum every year on his birthday, the anniversary of his death and christmas day
<orangeninja> I am only sad I found out about a month after it happened. BUt I was in and out, well more so than I am now.
<cyberanger> pawz: yeah, another member passed away from a motorcycle wreak, my own town too, didn't find out till it was too late for things, spread the news here, and yeah
<pawz> this morning i'm having a drink for chibihogoshino
<pawz> i like that the second last thing he ever said to me was "brb need another vodka"...  but it's sad that the last thing was "ttyl"
<cyberanger> well, afternoon & evening might be better, but hey, it's 5 o'clock somewhere
<orangeninja> it is 5 in cali.... I think.
<pawz> then what would have been no more than minutes or hours later, he passed away :"/
<cyberanger> pawz: it was an Aneurysm in the brain, for what I've heard, nobody including him knew it beforehand, no real warning sign for that
<pawz> at least he went out doing what he wanted... on IRC using linux with a glass of vodka in his hand, rather than in some hospital bed dying of cancer
<orangeninja> yep
<orangeninja> how do I kill one of the screens in screen?
<pawz> control-a k
<orangeninja> thanks
<cyberanger> orangeninja: you can also close it gracefully, by closing all terminals under it
<orangeninja> Man, I wish I had this set up to chat on my laptop.... hope Ill be able to tomorrow
<orangeninja_> ok
<Unit193> Too late to pong?
<wrst> cyberanger: so I'm playing with byobu... interesting
<wrst> morning Xpistos!
<cyberanger> wrst: did you not know about that?
<cyberanger> Unit193: only three decades, but it's still a great game
<wrst> yeah cyberanger but never really looked at it
<chris4585> wrst, I'm not sure what is causing my issue but it magically came back, I think its just my graphics card itself...
<wrst> hmm does it do that on other distros chris4585?
<chris4585> I switched back to my onboard graphics and it seems to be working
<chris4585> wrst, never has before
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> that really just doesn't sound like the card then
<chris4585> well it is a recent thing, it does some funky stuff sometimes when the card isn't secured 100% too
<chris4585> this card is a pos imo
<wrst> ahh gotcha well that might could be it then
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-27
<Chad2> Hello
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-28
<cyberanger> Morning everyone, freenode had a netsplit, messy business, rerouting the servers meant seperating the US & EU segments
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-20
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<wrst> hello xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> g'morning mr. wrst
<wrst> how are things going for you early on the monday?
<xTEMPLARx> slowly
<xTEMPLARx> still sick but back at work
<wrst> ugh thats not good
<wrst> whats been wrong?
<cyberanger> sick at work, oh boy
<cyberanger> sounds like less fun than soldering jtag headers on a router (and burning yourself 5 times in the process)
 * cyberanger is glad this time I've not burned myself that badly, or that much, but twice is two times too many
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  chest congestion, sore throat, lots of coughing with no results to show for it, thus lots of strained/exhausted muscles
<xTEMPLARx> oh and the whole "can't sleep at night for all the coughing" thing is pretty tough to handle too
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<xTEMPLARx> cyberanger twice IS too many times to burn oneself
<wrst> oh i hate that, stuff, makes you miserable
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: it's minor, done worse with rocket fuel two months ago
<cyberanger> but still a pain in the .... thumb
<xTEMPLARx> fastest grilled cheese in the world, cyberanger?
<cyberanger> well, as a side effect, want to beat iran to a working bomb, delivery system included
<cyberanger> joke aside, wanting to get involved with some near space stuff, Arduino in space
<cyberanger> just seems like one more thing tt few do, that could be fun
<cyberanger> figured model rockets would be nice, maybe build something that could launch a nanosat into orbit
<cyberanger> I do miss LORAN-C, gps has an altitude limit, designed to reduce ballistic missle risks
<cyberanger> loran-c didn't
<cyberanger> idk, honestly, it's more likely I blow something up in the search for knowledge than have it happen
<cyberanger> but uh, who knows, all I know is I'll do anything to learn something lately
<xTEMPLARx> cyberanger:  still sounds like fun.
<xTEMPLARx> and if you aren't enjoying the process while learning something new, you should probably choose a new hobby :D
<xTEMPLARx> too many people stuck doing stuff they hate
<xTEMPLARx> life is short, yada yada
<xTEMPLARx> #yolo
 * xTEMPLARx gags a little at yolo
<wrst> hello ttgdztutao
<wrst> ttgdztutao: just post your comments in here :)
<ttgdztutao> okay,hello,everybody,I am fresh man,here
<wrst> ha ha ttgdztutao thats what we like, how are you doing?
<ttgdztutao> apologize for my poor english
<ttgdztutao> I am a developer on android
<ttgdztutao> I like Linux,especially ubuntu
<ttgdztutao> so how are you doing,Mr wrst?
<wrst> cool ttgdztutao on the android, and i'm doing great
<ttgdztutao> oh,yeah,I think that when I have problem,I will ask you for help
<ttgdztutao> so good
<wrst> ttgdztutao: well we can give you an answer, no promises it will be right ;)
<wrst> i have to say i think you will get better and more patient responses here than in #ubuntu
<ttgdztutao> #ubuntu ?
<ttgdztutao> another  forum?
<wrst> another irc channel
<ttgdztutao> oh,I get it
<ttgdztutao> so what are you doing on android?
<wrst> i have a phone and a tablet, i'm not a developer :)
<ttgdztutao> oh,so what about ubuntu?
<wrst> i use it on server and desktop along with arch linux
<ttgdztutao> uh,I know little about LInux.I donnot know what to do
<wrst> what are you wanting to do? :)
<xTEMPLARx> apparently he was wanting to just close IRC
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<wrst> evidently so!
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> so xTEMPLARx other than being sick is all going well?
<xTEMPLARx> pretty much.  TY for asking.  :)  how's life at the Stout household?
<wrst> all is well, a little mess at 17 months they don't pick much up yet
<xTEMPLARx> what?
<xTEMPLARx> ping?
<netritious> pong
<cyberanger> ouch, cold
<wrst> howdy
<wrst> howd chris4585 :)
<wrst> i didn't say ChanServ for once
<Unit193> And it was actually here as well!
<chris4585> hey wrst, lol
<wrst> yeah Unit193 actually having ChanServ here is an honor
<wrst> and chris4585 all going well?
<chris4585> yeah, got back from grocery shopping, you?
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<wrst> doing good chris4585, just having a 'Monday'
<chris4585> ah, fun
<wrst> well it leads to an eventual friday :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-21
<wrst> hey hey ttgdztutao
<ttgdztutao> yesterday we talked somthing,and I want to do somthing,but I donot know how to start
<ttgdztutao> so you asked me what I want to do
<ttgdztutao> uh.....I want to familiar to Linux.and code on Linux
<chris4585> well the only way is to install linux and have experiences with it
<ttgdztutao> I installed it,and I learned the api supplied by Linux
<ttgdztutao> and the command
<ttgdztutao> also I read something about the segment/page mechanism
<ttgdztutao> but I think it cannot help me
<ttgdztutao> cause I am always learning,and not do anything
<chris4585> best way is to code something then
<ttgdztutao> yes,so I wish I would code something here.
<xTEMPLARx> hey guys, remember that one time, at band camp?
<xTEMPLARx> somebody should re-write dancing queen to coding queen and make a codemonkey anthem out of it
<xTEMPLARx> i think it'd fly
 * xTEMPLARx is gonna call Weird Al.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: too much medication today?
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> not enough
<xTEMPLARx> i'm still coughing
<wrst> oh that's not good
<ttgdztutao> hello,eveybody?
<wrst> hello ttgdztutao
<ttgdztutao> since I came here,just you ,wrst,where  are other people?
<wrst> yep ttgdztutao we all have different schedules just lurk around they will show up :)
<ttgdztutao> I come here,I want to do somthing ,so what can I do?
<wrst> well ttgdztutao what we do here is help people with ubuntu, get the word out, that type of thing
<ttgdztutao> oh>I got it
<wrst> but i know you were interested in learning linux, this is a good place and lots of good peolpe to do that for sure
<ttgdztutao> I just see you....
<ttgdztutao> uh...
<wrst> they are  lurking... aren't you xTEMPLARx, Unit193? :)
<ttgdztutao> what?
<wrst> just some people that are usually around most of us have always connected irc clients
<ttgdztutao> I want to know what are you doing now
<ttgdztutao> mataining the server?
<wrst> ttgdztutao: i'm an accountant actually working on some expense reports :)
<ttgdztutao> oh,yeah...
<wrst> but for linux i run a server at home and run it on all my desktops/laptops at home
<ttgdztutao> so your work is not on coding
<wrst> nope not at all, i couldn't code a calculator ;)
<ttgdztutao> okay,how long have you been here?
<wrst> oh for a few years
<wrst> 4 or five i think
<ttgdztutao> so long
<ttgdztutao> so what  have you been doing here?
<elijah-mbp> :-)
<elijah-mbp> <--- lurker
<ttgdztutao> ........
<elijah-mbp> (some of us have several dozen other things going on at any one time, and so do not speak up in channel very much.)
<ttgdztutao> okay,sorry
<wrst> ha ha elijah-mbp that wasn't what he wanted to hear :)
<elijah-mbp> it's not what anyone wants to hear.  ;)
<elijah-mbp> grump, and now my connection to the east coast is flaking :(
<wrst> but its how it is :)
<elijah-mbp> you know what's bad-ass?
<wrst> no what is elijah-mbp? :)
<elijah-mbp> if you set your ssh client up to use ControlMaster channels.... you can avoid typing a password again and again for a host that doesn't accept keys.  :-)
<elijah-mbp> just discovered that, makes my life sooo much easier.
<elijah-mbp> (we have some boxes that we disallow key use on - to cut down on folks being sloppy with keys.  i only set the controlmaster stuff up in my .ssh/config a week or so back.  it's good!
<wrst> ahh that is cool
<wrst> its almost like having a key then
<xTEMPLARx> I've been known to lurk once in a while
<xTEMPLARx> just to chime in way later
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx surely not you ;)
<elijah-mbp> wrst:  exactly.
<elijah-mbp> you're already auth'ed, so it just opens another channel through that same connection.
<wrst> pretty slick elijah-mbp
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-22
<chris4585> woot, my brother got a 500gb 2.5" hdd which means everyone gets an upgrade lol
<wrst> ha ha cool chris4585 :)
<chris4585> yeah, just need to get some 2.5" to 3.5" converters
<chris4585> $49 for 500gb isn't too bad
<chris4585> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145447&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-
<wrst> not bad at all
<Juzzy> dont buy a 5400rpm hdd ;/
<chris4585> its for a ps3
<Juzzy> ahhh
<Juzzy> ok nm :D
<chris4585> yeah, ps3's hdds are like 5400rpm anyway
<wrst> hello ttgdztutao
<ttgdztutao> yes?
<wrst> just saying hello ;)
<wrst> you doing ok? :)
<ttgdztutao> ok
<ttgdztutao> I am lazy,hahah
<wrst> nothing wrong with that :)
<ttgdztutao> did we interput others?
<wrst> no ttgdztutao, never worry about that
<wrst> if we do they will tell us ;)
<ttgdztutao> where are you?
<ttgdztutao> american?
<wrst> yep all of us are from tennessee
<ttgdztutao> I know that
<wrst> no wait all of us aren't most of us are
<wrst> sorry Unit193 :)
<wrst> howdy alyawn
<alyawn> hey, wrst
<wrst> all going well alyawn?
<alyawn> yep... was out all last week at a client, but back now
<wrst> cool alyawn
<alyawn> yeah... well, I survived at least :)
<netritious_> woohoo hump day!
<wrst> congrats netritious
<netritious> for what wrst?
<wrst> made it this far
<chris4585> woot
<pace_t_zulu> who  is TheMaster ?
<pace_t_zulu> someone we know ...
<pace_t_zulu> TheMaster: who are you?
<TheMaster> Very ticked off at this.... Unit193
<pace_t_zulu> TheMaster: who are you?
<pace_t_zulu> what is going on w ChanServ ?
<pace_t_zulu> this is odd
<linuxman410> anyone here
<TheMaster> Nope.
<TheMaster> Just us chickens.
<linuxman410> how r u
<TheMaster> Alive, and about to have coffee.
<linuxman410> cool i used to be a member of this group
<TheMaster> Why not now?
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey cyberanger how r u
<linuxman410> i just quit themaster
<TheMaster> Alrighty, I remember your nick.
<cyberanger> linuxman410: long week, doing ok
<wrst> hey hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> i still use ubuntu and fedora and macpup
<linuxman410> hey wrst
<wrst> linuxman410: how you doing?
<linuxman410> i still promote ubuntu and tell everyone about it
<linuxman410> wrst doing ok i guess
<linuxman410> got to go have fun guys
<alyawn> good evening all
<TheMaster> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-23
<Svpernova09> netritious:
<Svpernova09> django on virtualmin is punching me in the dick :/
<chris4585> so I think flash overheated my laptop and fried my video card :/ http://i.imgur.com/i3kCs.jpg
<johnhaitas> anyone around?
<pace_t_zulu> i'm here
<chris4585> yep
<pace_t_zulu> how's it going chris4585
<johnhaitas> how's it going chris
<johnhaitas> pace_t_zulu is me
<pace_t_zulu> johnhaitas: is me
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I'm good, but my laptop is somewhat fried
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: that sucks
<chris4585> so how are you?
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: which nick you think i should go with?
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i'm well ... sorry to hear about your laptop
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, well I know you by pace_t_zulu lol
<johnhaitas> chris4585: if i were signed in as johnhaitas ... would you know its me?
<chris4585> yeah
<johnhaitas> chris4585: or jhaitas ;)
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: heard from binarymutant lately?
<chris4585> not today, but I did yesterday I think
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i haven't heard from him in a while
<chris4585> so this is what I'm dealing with... http://i.imgur.com/YtawT.jpg
<chris4585> basically nvidia 8400 sucks :|
<johnhaitas> chris4585: sorry to hear that
<chris4585> its alright, I guess time to upgrade or something
<johnhaitas> chris4585: what version are you running?
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, my laptop had 12.10, but I run arch mostly
<pace_t_zulu> cool
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: binarymutant said he would be gone a couple of weeks i beleive
<cyberanger> two
<wrst> cyberanger: in the south a couple = two :P
<wrst> and good morning :)
<cyberanger> he said as he signed out
<cyberanger> 2012-08-18 10:00:03     binarymutant    alright see ya'll in 2 weeks
<cyberanger> 2012-08-18 10:00:06     <--     binarymutant (~binarymut@unaffiliated/binarymutant) has quit (Quit: leaving)
<wrst> yep thats what i was basing my statement on :)
<netritious> mornin'
<netritious> Svpernova09: sorry for the late pong...was youngin's b-day yesterday
<netritious> I don't know much of anything about django.
<Svpernova09> no worries, just expressing frustration >.<
<netritious> played around with it a few years ago, but not via virtualmin.
<Svpernova09> Pretty sure my issue is path related, and I don't know enough to fix it, and can't find any recent help for it
<netritious> virtualmin will do that to you...frustrate you I mean
<Svpernova09> Yeah, I wasn't amused that it's an offered script, but is broken out of hte box.
<Svpernova09> Especailly since there is a post in 08 or 09 saying htey fixed it.
<netritious> there was something I had to do to make pma work from the script repo, and was path related, but can't recall
 * netritious doesn't need or use phpmyadmin much
<Svpernova09> I use it constantly, and it works fine
<netritious> installing it with the script installer works fine or phpmyadmin in general works fine?
<netritious> <--wasn't dissin' phpmyadmin XD
<Svpernova09> Installing phpmyadmin with the script installer works fine, and it runs fine
<netritious> ah well then that's fixed. was broken last year.
<netritious> wasn't supposed to be but was for me.
<Svpernova09> ah
<cyberanger> netritious: PONG
<netritious> hello cyberanger
 * cyberanger is sure he's missed a PING over the years, thought it nice to return it sooner or later, sorry about the latency
<cyberanger> how's it going netritious ?
<netritious> good, yourself?
<cyberanger> am burning the candle from both ends, better than last week when there was a 3rd mess too
<cyberanger> so getting better
<netritious> better is good
<cyberanger> looking for a solid ICT or IT job, be nice to upgrade my career some
<cyberanger> ^ that's most likely the only noteworthy thing lately too
<cyberanger> hope your youngin enjoyed his birthday
<netritious> ty cyberanger
<netritious> ah, noteworthy...let me see...
<netritious> finished (mostly) with a web dev job using sencha touch 2 and PHP,
<netritious> started testing debian testing,
<netritious> started testing modsecurity for apache,
<netritious> and I think I'm done. oh and two family members had b-days and got new phones :)
<cyberanger> sencha touch 2, that's gotta be an intresting expirence, and debian testing is nice, my main dist. lately
<cyberanger> more motorola backflips?
<netritious> oh no, no more motus300
<netritious> samsung captivate glide, iphone 3gs, no-name candybar 'texter' for the youngin
<cyberanger> guessing the captivate is yours
<netritious> no, i'm switching to apple
<netritious> lol
<netritious> j/k of course cyberanger
<wrst> oh noes netritious :)
<netritious> yeah, got them all on the cheap with a contract renewal
<netritious> I had been waiting for the b-days to come round
<netritious> *I waited until the b-days came around
<netritious> wife has had sony walkman phone since '06
<cyberanger> netritious: I broke out in hives the other night, and you just nearly gave me a heart attack
<netritious> *sony ericsson walkman
<cyberanger> lol
<netritious> what? how's that
<cyberanger> thinking you went to the dark side, nearly gave me a heart attack, did they try to tempt you with apple flavored cake
<cyberanger> (dunno about the hives, suspect spiderbite or previously (and still) unknown food allergy)
<netritious> oh I ate the cake, it was good to. then I left and went back to what I was doing lol
<cyberanger> nice
<cyberanger> lol
<netritious> apple makes good tech but it's for everyday regular joe users.
<cyberanger> and they don't really want you to be a power user (or else jailbreaking shouldn't be such a process)
<netritious> exactly.
<netritious> to much need to control, which is why I think I might be ready to ditch winders, at least as any main OS to do anything with.
 * wrst feels like an advanced user today :)
<wrst> come on netritious win 8 gives you all the control!
<netritious> i'll still keep it installed somewhere since I have some apps I use on winders but otherwise I just don't need it.
<cyberanger> ummm, wrst I don't know wether to laugh or facepalm at that one
<cyberanger> windows 8 is a joke
<cyberanger> the RTM is better than the beta's an RC's before it, but come on windows
<cyberanger> you just don't get it
<wrst> cyberanger: let them stink :)
<netritious> windows 8 is about Microsoft attempting to regain/retain (depending on who you ask) market control.
<netritious> EFI and Windows 8 RT is proof.
<netritious> locking the software to the hardware is ass backwards.
<wrst> they are copying apple?
<netritious> yep, step for step it seems
<wrst> so much for innovations :)
<Svpernova09> I bet apple could release windows 8 metro feature and people would claim it's the greatest thing ever.
<netritious> lol
<wrst> Svpernova09: agreed
<cyberanger> metro with the mighty finder
 * cyberanger couldn't type that with a straight face
<Svpernova09> I liked finder >.>
<cyberanger> sorry for the collerital damage then
<Svpernova09> meh, I've never met a OS X box I didn't like.
<netritious> on the floor next to me I have a P4 2.4GHz, 512MB DDR - 64MB shared on-board video, 20GB IDE ATA33 HDD, on-board realtek 10/100 NIC and audio...
<netritious> running 12.04.1 like a champ. watching rhianna on youtube right now :P
<Svpernova09> If it's playing Rhianna, you have bigger issues than linux to worry about.
<Svpernova09> >.>
<netritious> hahaha
<netritious> <.<
 * cyberanger is glad he didn't have to say that
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<netritious> it's going to a family i know.
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: now the question is, which is the bigger issue, rhianna or adobe flash
<netritious> last thing I need is for some 10 year old to find /my/ typical browser history :P
<xTEMPLARx> if flash crashes, you can restart the system.  You can't unlisten/unsee Rhianna
<cyberanger> netritious: why, I loved orphcrack when I was 10
<netritious> omg rhianna is hawt, get over it. XD
<netritious> i didn't say I was listening to rhianna, I said I am watching rhianna >.>
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: so rhianna is more unstable than flash, I didn't think anybody would ever find anything more unstable than flash
<cyberanger> ah, so pulseaudio is having a bug, some symlink issue involving /dev/null ? ;-)
<netritious> well Svpernova09's here cyberanger, so we don't have to look far for unstable
<netritious> <.<
<xTEMPLARx> not necessarily more unstable, but definitely more harmful to your system, cyberanger :D
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> netritious: true true, all I need is a mirror
<cyberanger> and a nametag with the debian logo, in the name spot: "Sid"
<netritious> See, perfect example of hawt Rhianna: http://goo.gl/zPOD
<netritious> ^safe for work
<netritious> ::cough::
 * netritious hears a pin drop
<netritious> there doesn't seem to be a performance gain using unity 2D and flash vs. unity 3D and flash.
<wrst> netritious: i suppose i dislike unity so much i would never know :)
<wrst> and netritiousdid you just rick roll us?
 * wrst loves the web preview in quassel :)
<netritious> lol, yes, I did wrst
<wrst> ha ha good one netritious
 * wrst clicks on the link to complete the process
 * wrst sings never gonna give you up ... never gonna let you go...
<netritious> lol
<wrst> well netritious i must say however with me being critical of unity i am really enjoying my minimal ubuntu install with gnome-shell
<netritious> that's cool wrst
<netritious> what hardware?
<xTEMPLARx> netritious I laughed.  At least you didn't post this one:  http://bit.ly/SY8sJR
<wrst> netritious: asus af52? i think laptop
<wrst> intel vidoe i think quad core processor 8GB of ram something along those lines
<wrst> fairly modern laptop
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx hello
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: that would have been more fun
 * wrst takes xTEMPLARx's bate
<xTEMPLARx> your definition of fun is different than mine I suppose. :D
<xTEMPLARx> and g'mornin' wrst
<wrst> oh no i don't xTEMPLARx that was a nickel back link
<netritious> ::cough::
<wrst> i'm really thankfull or quassel's previes now
<netritious> ::sarcasm::
<xTEMPLARx> so, on facebook
<xTEMPLARx> gibson guitar has a giveaway going right now
<xTEMPLARx> a very pretty black les paul
<xTEMPLARx> but its signed by nickelback
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you aren't yanking my chain are you?
 * wrst could have that refinished
<xTEMPLARx> and 75% of the comments are "WHY ARE YOU RUINING A NICE GUITAR" sort of comments
<xTEMPLARx> people are saying that too, wrst :D
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> you know xTEMPLARx that looks like a les paul special they aren't that expensive anyway
<xTEMPLARx> http://www.facebook.com/GibsonGuitar
<xTEMPLARx> free is free, wrst
<xTEMPLARx> and even a low end american gibson is more expensive than I have to throw at such things these days
<wrst> yes i know xTEMPLARx but if its an 800 buck guitar and it cost 300 bucks to have nickelback taken off of it you just gain 500 bucks and the shame
<wrst> ok one picture i see is a standard i would endure it for a les paul standard :)
<xTEMPLARx> I own my own sanders and such.  So it wouldn't be much of a chore :D  Still.
<wrst> ahh ok its a les paul studio yeah that's worth it :)
<xTEMPLARx> and its a les paul studio
<xTEMPLARx> yeah
<wrst> would be much cooler to have won a slash guitar :)
<xTEMPLARx> indeed!
<wrst> so looks like i have 4 in 58,000 or so odds
<wrst> better than the lottery?
<netritious> much better than the lottery
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i unchecked "Please add me to Nickelback's newsletter" :)
<wrst> netritious: ^^
<netritious> lol
<xTEMPLARx> same here, wrst :D
<xTEMPLARx> http://bit.ly/SYbgXa
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: I forgot to smile a minute ago...
<netritious> *::sarcasm:: XD
 * netritious needs more coffee
<wrst> everytime i try to do something like this guitar giveaway facebook fails me
<xTEMPLARx> how so?
<xTEMPLARx> I've signed up to so many giveaways thru gibson and fendera
<xTEMPLARx> fender*
<xTEMPLARx> and their subsidiaries as well
<xTEMPLARx> i don't never win nothin!
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: did you say you were a telecaster man?
<xTEMPLARx> not so much a telecaster man as I'm gonna MAKE one
<xTEMPLARx> still workin on my joining skills
<xTEMPLARx> need to find time to go back out to the shop
<xTEMPLARx> I've roughed out one body... it was easier than I thought it'd be
<netritious> very cool
<xTEMPLARx> one thing I dig about the tele, though, is it's a very good base framework for whatever you might want
<xTEMPLARx> you can make'em out of any wood that you'd want to, and in any pickup/control configuration
<xTEMPLARx> its a very simple design so it lends itself well to customization
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i think a tele is a real comfortable body to play
<wrst> it isn't so slim that it slides around like a strat but isn't so chunky like a les paul i really like the body
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx, netritious talks about women as we talk about guitars...
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<netritious> lol
<wrst> i have told my wife that it is possible i could leave her for a guitar but for everything else she should feel very secure
<xTEMPLARx> XD
<cyberanger> speaking of music, now eddie murphy has me playing the police
<cyberanger> ROOXXXXXXANNNNNE
<cyberanger> and idk, I'd keep the nickelback signature, wait till he either hit's another platnum or till he's in TMZ as a drunk
<cyberanger> then sell it for 1500
<cyberanger> hello gld1982ltd
<gld1982ltd> Hi all.
<gld1982ltd> Everyone cool today?
<cyberanger> not as much as usual
<cyberanger> was better at 3am
<gld1982ltd> reallly, what was going on at 3am?
<gld1982ltd> what did i miss while dreaming?
<cyberanger> I work nights
<gld1982ltd> ah...i see
<gld1982ltd> anyone here that was here when i was last? i was talking about a menu editor and packaging.
<wrst> gld1982ltd: yes for lxcde if i remember correctly?
<wrst> *lxde
<gld1982ltd> yes. update. I couldn't figure out how to package it because it has no makefile or any other regular source files. i did get a deb package, but from my understanding it will not do for getting the software included into debian/ubuntu repositories. so, the project goes on.
<gld1982ltd> since then i have picked up a new much easier project for the time being. a weblauncher project. i haven't started the ppa yet, but i got the idea from another ppa. the original owner said he has no time and will  have no time to update these weblaunchers. i have been given the project. weblaunchers are simple desktop files that are installed to /usr/share/applications that link to various sites on the web.
<gld1982ltd> i use a custom lubuntu and i know many people aren't satisfied with unity. also, lubuntu and xubuntu users can't sue the new online services software for ubuntu. the weblaunchers can give us a way to access our favorite sites from our system menu.
<gld1982ltd> i have copied the original weblaunchers to my personal ppa for my use. you can check them out if you want. https://launchpad.net/~gld1982ltd/+archive/ppa
<gld1982ltd> soon there will be a dedicated weblauncher ppa for all to use. i will add new weblaunchers and also make a team so others can contribute. i would like to implement a way to create an extra section in the system menu named weblaunchers and have the weblaunchers under that section. that is in the future though. really anyone using linux can use these......what do you all think?
<wrst> gld1982ltd: and on packaging if netritious is still around he might be able to offer some advice i think he has experience
<wrst> gld1982ltd: on the project itself i must admit i don't know much i don't use lxde but sounds fun :)
<gld1982ltd> wrst: i think it is. what do you think about the weblaunchers?
<wrst> weblaunchers in general don't really excite me but i know thats something i have been reading about with unity too so its probably a good idea
<wrst> so obviously its a popular thing
 * wrst is weird
<gld1982ltd> sweet...
 * gld1982ltd is called weird....but thinks he is normal.
<wrst> ha ha gld1982ltd
<wrst> unless i'm missing something here i don't see a lot of difference between adding a web launcher and just having a bookmark
<wrst> but i know i'm in the minority in taht :)
<alyawn> is a weblauncher just an app that has a browser widget
<gld1982ltd> right, but bookmarks don't go in your system menu or on your panel. it would be cool if there was an applet to implement your bookmarks into the menu or panel or whatever.
<gld1982ltd> a weblauncher opens a link in your web browser.
<wrst> but i always have a browser open :)
<wrst> i guess integrating your bookmarks could be ok
<gld1982ltd> i don't use them much at the moment, mainly the facebook one and google docs one. however, i will be using them in the future to give my kids easy visual links to sites on the web. these weblaunchers will be dependencies of a kids-weblauncher metapackage. i figured i would let others put whatever they want in there. i would then organize them into metapackages.
<gld1982ltd> i always close my browser when i am done. i have a family of 4 and we all (except for the 3 year old) have our own google accounts and use our own chromium accounts. so, we close our browser so whoever is next can open theirs.
<gld1982ltd> this is the setup on all of my computers.
<cyberanger> sorry, some phone calls got in the way, reading backlog
<cyberanger> gld1982ltd: your a programmer I take it, I mess with just enough perl tcl & bash to feel my head go
<cyberanger> (but if I'm handed some resistors, capicators, wire & a soldering gun, or some server with ton's of config files, I feel at home, I'll get to coding someday)
<cyberanger> netritious: are you CCNA or Network+?
<gld1982ltd> cyberanger: i am trying my hand at programming in python, gtk, and bash. i am self taught at anything i do, including web development. i am looking into getting into school for programming and web development, but for now i teach myself. i am a stay at home dad for now (have been for some time now) so i get to study whenever i have a chance.
<cyberanger> gld1982ltd: I've had classes, but I never learned that way, at least not out of the offical lesson plans
<cyberanger> in high school I did webdev, did my work a week ahead of the class typically & the rest of the week "studied" the network, while fixing the lab printers when asked
<cyberanger> ran linux live discs on the hardware (stupid rulebreaking teen back then, did just enough to keep out of trouble though)
<cyberanger> self taught circuts & soldering & such getting my ham license
<cyberanger> I understand self-taught better than anything else, wish you luck on your lessons
<gld1982ltd> thanks!
<cyberanger> gtk & python, I can think of a project that might be worth helping & learning from
<cyberanger> keryx project (they have a channel on freenode too, #keryx )
<cyberanger> it's an offline update tool for debian, ubuntu & derived distros)
<gld1982ltd> looks interesting, but can't one just download the debs and install them the same way? or does this app dl all dependencies at the same time?
<cyberanger> it seperates apt from the internet connection, updates & installs, checks & fetches dependencies too
 * cyberanger used to jokingly call it apt-get over sneakernet to the developer
 * gld1982ltd snickers
<cyberanger> it's a great project though, college & linux isn't always easy, othertimes it's too easy
<gld1982ltd> i will look into it more. cool.
<cyberanger> used to be my access to internet was much more intermittent, and unfortunately I didn't have (or at least know about) these efforts then
<cyberanger> nowadays even it's still useful
<gld1982ltd> i'd still like to develop an app to configure conky and choose which conkies to run. i can't understand why this hasn't been done yet. is there an ideas channel for ubuntu? i have a million of them for the right programmers.
<cyberanger> Honestly, If I were to guess, it's due to the fact most conkyrc files are unique
<cyberanger> custom
<gld1982ltd> right, but couldn't there be an app that lets you define the custom actions and it makes the conkyrc for you?
<cyberanger> that's not to say it isn't worthwhile, just why it hasn't been done
<cyberanger> yeah, it's not a code issue, it's just motivation (or lack of) the right motivation to the right programmer
<gld1982ltd> i hear ya....well, once i know my code i will definitely develop it if no one else has by then. conky can be used for so much cool stuff.
<gld1982ltd> i think it would be better if the app had specific "conky widgets" installed and gave the user options on where to place the widgets on the screen. this would provide sort of the same functionality as screenlets, but with conky. new widgets can be created and installed to the app.
<gld1982ltd> a community of conky users could be organized and the community can contribute to make conky widgets.
<gld1982ltd> launchpad - https://launchpad.net/~tennessee.team  team portal - http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team  forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259  website - http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org
<gld1982ltd> oops....sorry....meant that for another window.
<gld1982ltd> and yes.....i'm talking about you.....
 * gld1982ltd winks and snickers
<gld1982ltd> i am having a wiki page created for me so i can join the lubuntu team.
<Svpernova09> rawr
<Svpernova09> virtualmin...why do you hate me...
<alyawn> is rsync the best way to mirror files between servers? Seems like I used to use something else lmirror or something... can't remember
<cyberanger> I prefer rsync
<alyawn> can rsync work over ftp?
<cyberanger> uh, not without help
<alyawn> thats why I used lmirror, I guess...
<alyawn> oh wait... lftp... that's what it was
<Svpernova09> netritious: need to test some stuff, but I believe I've got django on virtualmin figured out.
<netritious> awesome Svpernova09...share the fix! :)
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> and i might as well say hello to ChanServ to keep up the streak
<wrst> doing ok chris4585?
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> ChanServ, is probably glad to be with us aswell
<chris4585> I'm good, wrst have you heard of http://blog.manjaro.org/about/ ?
<wrst> no but that looks interesting
<wrst> wonder if you can install that then switch over to arch repos?
<chris4585> I'm not sure, but it did state that it is 100% compatible with arch, so I assume it would be just like installing updates after a few months
<wrst> chris4585: hmm looks cool
<wrst> but must say after doing the nestinstall of ubuntu i'm pretty happy, but it doesn't roll like arch :)
<chris4585> yeah, I just thought I'd mention it
<wrst> i will likely go back to straight arch when i have the time to mess with it but for now ubuntu is workin
<wrst> and i must say having the software center is nice
<chris4585> wrst, I wish software center would work when I used it :/
<Unit193> Why not just use apt-get?
<wrst> Unit193: i like apt-get but somethings say dropbox software center does all the dirty work for you
<chris4585> I do, I'm just emphasizing how bad software center is lol
<wrst> chris4585: have you tried it lately?
<Unit193> Dirty work?
<chris4585> yes, and it still has the same bugs, while removing or installing software it refreshes every 2 seconds and makes doing anything else in it impossible
<chris4585> it works, but if I want to install or remove 20 things at once it is a nightmare
<wrst> hmm i have not had that issue, i go select install this it works on that then i say install this it ques it up
<wrst> maybe i haven't done anything heavy duty enough
<chris4585> wrst, I forgot to mention my laptop seems to be useless now.. http://i.imgur.com/YtawT.jpg
<chris4585> the bios and everything is displayed like this now.. :/
<netritious> that sux chris4585 :/
<netritious> tried external monitor?
<wrst> chris4585: i take it that a six monitor in one is not desired :(
<netritious> oh I see it there
<chris4585> yeah I got nothing, but I think that was due to not having the nvidia packages installed possibly... gnome display settings didn't detect any monitors when plugged in
<chris4585> wrst, correct ;/
<netritious> did you try to  enable via func keys? you probably did, just asking
<Svpernova09> netritious: https://twitter.com/svpernova09/status/238692064211128321
<Svpernova09> Paths are hard >.<
<netritious> lmao
<netritious> awesome hash tag
<Svpernova09> Really should be something in the docs to fix that.
<Svpernova09> Or at least spit out a warning
<netritious> Post in the forums or send to their mailing list...I'm pretty sure they have a mailing list although I don't subscribe
<netritious> I think they may even have an IRC channel
<Svpernova09> http://www.virtualmin.com/node/23146#comment-104674
<netritious> ah
<Svpernova09> I had posted to their forums, then figured it out shortly after
<Svpernova09> I found the fix by browsing their django issue tickets and reading the troubleshooting steps
<Svpernova09> Should have done that last night >.<
<Svpernova09> I blasted out this VM like 5 times trying to fix it.
<netritious> holy crap
<Svpernova09> I keep a snapshot at a fresh install.
<netritious> the up side is it's fixed now :)
<Svpernova09> So fresh in fact, took me 20 minutes of slamming at root to remeber I hadn't set that password yet.
<netritious> argh
<netritious> I started doing "shelf" type versions of installs, then cloning from that.
<netritious>  I take snapshots between package upgrades of the shelved image.
<netritious> nothing but "base" gets installed. I now have ubuntu, debian, arch, suse, and centos
<netritious> also figured out how to mount the disk image from the host and do whatever...chroot, add/change/delete files, etc.
<netritious> kpartx + mount = awesome sauce
<Svpernova09> Nice
<netritious> and by clone I  mean rsync -Sa --progress foo.img foo.img.SNAPSHOT_YYYYMMDD_HHMM
<netritious> s/clone/snapshot/
<netritious> for clone it's rsync -Sa --progress foo.img bar.img
<netritious> virt-manager allows you to clone also, but works differently.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-24
<alyawn> Gettin' psyched for Dragon*Con
<xTEMPLARx> knock knock
<average_guy> got a warrant?
 * average_guy slaps average_guy around a bit with a large trout
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> g'mornin' sir
<wrst> hello
<xTEMPLARx> wrst in the hizzy
<wrst> ??
<xTEMPLARx> in the hizouse?
<xTEMPLARx> for rizzle
<average_guy> hello xTEMPLARx btw,  I don't believe I have ever said hi
<average_guy> I'm Rob in Knoxville
<xTEMPLARx> Howdy Rob in Knoxville, I'm Todd from Lenoir City who works in Knox-vegas
<average_guy> thats a commute
<xTEMPLARx> 15-20 minutes each way
<xTEMPLARx> not much of one
<average_guy> oh, thats not to bad
<xTEMPLARx> Yeah, I work in west knoxville, off Lovell Rd.
 * xTEMPLARx is listening to some Osborne Brothers on Spotify.
<xTEMPLARx> Good stuff!
<wrst> did i just tune into a talk show ?
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<xTEMPLARx> it would likely be the most boring talk show on radio if you had
<xTEMPLARx> 5 minutes between replies
<xTEMPLARx> wb gld
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: thats mighty nice of you ;)
<xTEMPLARx> what is?
<xTEMPLARx> what'd I miss?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst is confusing me
<wrst> saying wb
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: its the little things :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  have you ordered your telecaster parts yet?
<xTEMPLARx> i want to see photos of it when you're done
<wrst> no i need money!
<xTEMPLARx> money?  what is this...how do you say? money?  you speak of?
<gld1982ltd> xTEMPLARx: don't know what wb means....but thanks.....i guess
<xTEMPLARx> welcome back
<xTEMPLARx> you are new to the intrarwebs?  :D
<wrst> gld1982ltd: http://leonardo.spidernet.net/Copernicus/831/mirc/tips5/jarg.html
<gld1982ltd> aahhh....lol....thank you and hi. not really, i just never got into all of the shorthand stuff. i know the basics like lol and wtf and brb....
<wrst> gld1982ltd: you are adding to your grammar
<gld1982ltd> wow...what a list
<wrst> and you have xTEMPLARx to thank for it :D
<wrst> yeah gld1982ltd and i don't think that really contains it all
 * gld1982ltd tips his hat to xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> :D
 * xTEMPLARx waves.
<gld1982ltd> brb...must reboot
<xTEMPLARx> a three-hour touuuuur
<xTEMPLARx> a threeee-hour tooouuur
 * wrst notes the sly gilligan's island reference
<cyberanger> lol
<Svpernova09> >.>
<Genphlux> netritious, you should come to the MM LAN party Saturday.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hey
<wrst> hello wickedpz
<wickedpz> Checkout the work weve done to my sixties Oldsmobile Toronado: http://postimage.org/gallery/bsnh5k8/
<wrst> nice
<wickedpz> thanks
<wickedpz> a lot of work done
<wrst> I bet and more time and Monet than you want to total up
<wickedpz> its powered by a 1,070-hp twin-turbocharged V8
<wickedpz> GM Performance Parts crate engine
<wickedpz> its a 425 cubic inch engine but it sends power to the rear wheel by way of a C5 Corvette transaxle
<wickedpz> we modified and grafted a C5 chasis beneath the Toronado bodywork, and it had to be cut at the firewall and lengthened 14 inches to the rear, which pushed the wheels into position within the car's fenders
<wickedpz> kept the basic suspension, its aluminum double wishbones with a transverese leaf spring, both in front and rear - but added new springs and bilstein shocks for car handling, so it can support the heavier steel body the Toronado has. Those are 17
<wickedpz> Those are 17 inch Bridgestone Redline tires
<wickedpz> custom aluminum wheels
<wickedpz> this engine uses a modified aluminum block and cylinder heads from the Cafillac CTSV racing program, and they've been reconfigured to work as high performance street engine.
<wickedpz> Cadillac*
<wickedpz> the GM performance spec'd forged steel crankshaft and connected rods are used at the bottom of the engine, with custom forged aluminum pistons. when its pushing up to the CNC ported aluminum cylinder heads, the pistons deliver 8.3:1 compression ratio.
<wrst> lots of work and LOTS of performance
<wickedpz> oh yea
<wrst> :)
<Juzzy> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/314977_10152041671315371_1165008390_n.jpg
<netritious> nice one Juzzy
<wickedpz> hah
<Juzzy> story of ever SA's life
<Juzzy> every
<wickedpz> im going to china this week.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-20
<wrst> hello jasonamyers
<jasonamyers> hello wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<jasonamyers> good how about you?
<wrst> and welcome aboard, or at least I don't think I remember you being in here?
<wrst> and doing well thankyou
<Omnifrog> ribbit
<wrst> Omnifrog: wadup? how was that for hiphop??
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> all going well Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> oh yeah, having me some yummy lunch
<jasonamyers> thanks
<wrst> just had my can o' soup
<Omnifrog> I'm having shrimp and sugar snap peas cooked in garlic and onion and LOTS of butter over rice
<Omnifrog> nom nom nom
 * wrst wants to come over and eat again
<wrst> jasonamyers: ubuntu or linux user in general?
<jasonamyers> yes
<jasonamyers> I use ubuntu server and desktop
 * wrst starts the interrogation
<jasonamyers> I tend to kinda roam from distro to distro as they release
<Omnifrog> hi jasonamyers
<jasonamyers> hello Omnifrog
<jasonamyers> I'm an xmonad user so the gui isn't really my thing
<wrst> jasonamyers: I usually put ubuntu on others computers and run arch on my stuff or debian if its a "server"
<wrst> jasonamyers: you are hard core ;)
<jasonamyers> I live in chome and vim
<jasonamyers> so no need for much of a wm
 * wrst can tell that jasonamyers is obviously smarter than he is
<jasonamyers> nope
<wrst> or geekier for sure :)
<jasonamyers> just to lazy to learn the new shineys
<wrst> I have heard of lots of people liking xmonad I just don't have the patience to put it all together
<wrst> I generally use gnome and let them tell me what I should like instead of decide on my own
<wrst> but I just tried out elementary OS Luna and its gui is sweet
<jasonamyers> just use an existing config
<jasonamyers> like https://github.com/davidbrewer/xmonad-ubuntu-conf
<wrst> that is nice
<wrst> and a smart way to keep up with it also
<jasonamyers> makes it easy for sure
<wrst> yes
<wrst> as much as I like to tinker I really need to try some of those things out
<wrst> ahh jasonamyers liked us on facebook... really I'm not with the NSA ;)
<jasonamyers> ...
<jasonamyers> stalker :)
<wrst> hey you know embrace what you are good at I suppose ;)
<jasonamyers> hehe
<wrst> jasonamyers: do you get to use linux at work?
<Unit193> ^ The stalker, busy at work.
<jasonamyers> yes
<jasonamyers> I'm a python developer at Stratasan
<wrst> ahh so yes you do
<wrst> hey Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
 * wrst is a bean counter so no linux for him at work
<jasonamyers> :(
<jasonamyers> sorry man
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> but my home is windows free
<wrst> except for a VM for those devices on occassion that must have it
<wrst> wb Omnifrog_
<wrst> or Omnifrog
<wrst> hmm shouldn't have hilighted both.. sorry or either really
<Omnifrog> I just realized tonight is my 1 year DJ anniversary show
<Omnifrog> so much for prep time
<wrst> Omnifrog: party?
<Omnifrog> I have no idea, and it's kids school night
<wrst> I'm shooting for bed by 7:30 tonight. won't happen but sounds good
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-21
<wrst> good night our amphibous friend
<wrst> morning chris4585
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> wrst, I'm living, yourself?
<wrst> doing very well chris4585 trying to get the work day down
<chris4585> good stuff
<chris4585> I'm enjoying the time I have before work
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-24
<wrst> chris4585: having a good day?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah mostly productive
<wrst> that's good :)
<jasonamyers> good evening
<chris4585> rearranged my room, and sorting the things I need
<Unit193> jasonamyers: Howdy.
<Unit193> wrst: Beat ya.
<wrst> hey jasonamyers!
<wrst> Unit193: yes you did
<chris4585> wrst, and yourself?
<wrst> sitting here in the dark watching a baseball game
<chris4585> sounds relaxing
<wrst> it is
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-18
<chris4585> hello
<wrst> hey hey chris4585 long time no see
<cyberanger> hey chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, and cyberanger
<chris4585> I'm back in TN now
<chris4585> have been since April, I went on vacation and just decided to stay
<wrst> awesome chris4585
<wrst> how have things been going?
<chris4585-2> sorry my laptop crapped out
<chris4585-2> I've been running ubuntu on a live flash drive for about 2 weeks now and occasionally I need to restart or it craps out on me lol
<chris4585-2> I need to buy a hard drive for this thing but I'm a cheapskate
<cyberanger> chris4585: nice mate, fl will miss you........but that's their problem ;-)
<chris4585> cyberanger, indeed, I left my stuff there, I haven't really planned on getting any of it either
<wrst> so chris4585... have any nice stuff we should go to FL and get? :)
<chris4585> well my mom is coming up sometime soon for a visit she said she'd bring my fancy electronics lol
<wrst> oh well
<wrst> that ruins my dream :)
<chris4585> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-19
<netritious> good morning
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<wrst> howdy netritious, cyberanger
<netritious> howdy wrst, cyberanger
<netritious> trying out CM11/4.4.4 on my old captivate glide
<wrst> how's that working netritious?
<wrst> I must say I have enjoyed not having to install CM for a while with the nexus 5, I have it rooted running xposed framework
<netritious> I like it pretty well wrpretty good wrst. switching to video recorder mode FC's but otherwise is very very fast
<netritious> and stable..sorry for the over run there^
<wrst> nice I had cm 11 on my old galaxy nexus and it ran pretty nicely even with the hacked together video drivers they were putting it with
<netritious> the captivate glide is a toy now. unlocked it at&t, flashed TWRP, started trying ROMs
<netritious> *unlocked it from at&t
<wrst> nice
<wrst> I have moved away from the big carriers now I'm no an MVNO but still cdma wish we had good gsm coverage here
<wrst> I could play more wtih phones
<netritious> I can understand that wrst
<wrst> where I am at is a sprint reseller so I do have the nexus 5 and surpringly enough sprint has coverage that rivals verizon in the areas i travel
<netritious> nice wrst
<netritious> I got a really good deal from tmo compared to at&t and we went from four-five year old smartphones x2 and 1 feature phone to 3x galaxy S 4, u/u/u for same price.
<netritious> at&t was going to be $60 more a month
<wrst> I'm on ting its a usage based thing, I'm usually right at 35 bucks a month before tax
<wrst> the wife is on big red still, and that is running us about 80 bucks a month :\
<netritious> how much for the phone?
<netritious> ...the one on ting
<wrst> the nexus 5 was straight from the google play store right at 400 bucks
<wrst> and of course its unlocked so can go to att or tmo if I desire
<netritious> nice and not a bad price
<wrst> had a galaxy nexus until the n5 came out picked it up for about 100 bucks
<netritious> nice! what a steal
<wrst> yeah of course it was at its EOL but still its a capable backup still
<wrst> and they allow you to bring a lot of devices over, not typical of people tied to cdma networks so I have been very happy with them
<netritious> have you ever used complete linux installer wrst?
<wrst> no I am actually googling that now to see what it is :)
<wrst> ahh cool
<wrst> wait I have used this :)
<netritious> yeah I had heard about it but hadn't bothered...microsdhc wasn't large or fast enough for something like that
<wrst> the vnc part reminded me, and also seeing the "installed" label on the google play link
<wrst> its not life changing or it wasn't when I tried it
<wrst> I have tried ubuntu on my nexus 5
<wrst> the proper touch OS
<wrst> or well using the word proper might not apply but what they are hoping will be a proper touch os :)
<netritious> I'm going to poke around. I'm curious if build-essential will install
<wrst> I really can't remember much about it. Seems like I tried this on my old SIII so its been some time
<wrst> This could cause me to root my tablet however
<wrst> thanks for the reminder netritious, now I'm going to destroy a perfectly good tablet
<wrst> :D
<netritious> np wrst :D
<wrst> ha ha and you really had to twist my arm
<netritious> lol not to hard!
<wrst> curious what something like that looks like under high ppi anyway, my tablet has better resolution than my tv and my laptop, and my external monitor combined
<netritious> I'm not going for desktop
<netritious> just want to ssh in
<wrst> gotcha, I think that was my issue trying to run a desktop on it
<netritious> on my GS4 I bet it would look awesome...native 1080p! Still having a hard time believing it lol
<wrst> yes 1080P on a phone is nutc, and this tablet has 1600x2560 which is crazy and my tv is 720P :\
<netritious> lol nice wrst
<wrst> yes I watch as much video as possible on the tablet
<wrst> its disappointing on the tv, but the darn thing won't die!
<wrst> I'm never buying another LG tv they last too long :)
<netritious> haha I am the same way with TVs...
<wrst> I just can't buy one without it dying first or needing it in another room... hey now that's a plan
<netritious> my daughter still has 19" viewsonic LCD-TV with RCA, D-SUB, Antenna in, and HDMI v1.1 lol
<netritious> 720p
<wrst> I think ours is a 37" round about the same era probably a tad newer
<wrst> I'm holding out for 4K now
<netritious> I still haven't played a blu-ray in my blu-ray player lol
<netritious> *blu-ray disc in my blu-ray player
<wrst> :)
<wrst> netflix killed blu-ray
<wrst> or seems that way
<wrst> i suppose I should say killed the dvd
<netritious> nah we redbox quite a bit too
<netritious> redbox killed netflix's dvd biz lol
<wrst> :)
<wrst> that's very true
<netritious> just went to look...19" uses all inputs lol
<netritious> wrst have you bothered with a chromecast?
<wrst> yes, we absolutely love it
<wrst> with a 3 year old an being able to put her youtube vids on the big screen is really nice
<wrst> we don't use the roku any more
<wrst> and i can almost border on being a google fanboy, yes I realize that's pretty stupid too :)
<netritious> roku stays in the bedroom....wife is netflix addict and says roku is easier to nav than phone
<netritious> friggin remote eats batteries
<netritious> so bought nimh bulk + decent smart charger from HSN of all places
<netritious> 1st and only time I've ever ordered off tv lol
<netritious> her perception might change with the GS4 though...we've only had them a couple of weeks
<netritious> wrst have you seen http://youtu.be/iJ4T9CQA0UM (Guy On A Buffalo)
<netritious> SFW
<wrst> ha ha this is awesome
<wrst> makes me want to load up on a buffalo
<netritious> :D
<wrst> guy on a buffalo braek your gun on a stump... greatest line ever :)
<wrst> *break
<netritious> Episode implies >1 episode 0:)
<netritious> *Episode 1
<wrst> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-20
<netritious> good morning
<wrst> morning netritious
<netritious> how's it going wrst
<wrst> more like a monday but not terrible yet, how about you netritious?
<netritious> not to bad wrst...a little disappointed that I couldn't get debian chroot'ed on my captivate glide :/
<wrst> ha ha well if that's the worsre thing of the day... ;)
<netritious> but there is still hope...haven't tried the SGS4 yet :)
<wrst> netritious: have you ever had a nexus devices?
<wrst> *device
<netritious> no wrst I haven't. heard they're great though
<wrst> so easy to tinker, but the lake of a SD card is a bummer
<netritious> no SD card? how limiting
<netritious> what about external USB?
<wrst> it can be but a simple: 'fastboot oem unlock' to unlock the bootloader makes up for it :)
<wrst> yes you can do external usb
<wrst> the 32GB version doesn't limit me really so it works but still expandable storage just for media I would like
<netritious> I keep reading things about KK disabling r/w for the user on sd, but i've had no problems with it. know anything about this wrst?
<netritious> *external sd
<wrst> it disables apps runnign from external sd, however samsung hacks it right back in
<wrst> on my galaxy tab pro 8.4 I run most of the apps from the SD card without issue
<wrst> actually samsung did a nice job on the last tablets they have put out or I think
<wrst> touchwiz is much less a pig, its still a pig but I haven't rooted and installed a rom yet mainly because of apps on sd and the multitasking they do is really nice
<netritious> everyone in my fam that has android uses samsung...not sure why. Probably what they push at the store.
<wrst> it is and the hardware especially on the flagship models is good, I hear gripes about the plastic but I have always found them to be durable
<wrst> more durable than the aluminum used on the fruit phones
<wrst> their software I have had issues with
<wrst> but its getting better
<wrst> but stock andorid with apps on SD card and multiwindow mode would be my perfect setup but I can achieve most of it with touchwiz and some tweaking
<wrst> haven't even rooted yet
<netritious> only my phone and daughter's is rooted atm.
<netritious> was to easy compared to rooting captivate glide
<wrst> I haven't dealt witha Knox device yet that's one reason i haven't messed with my tablet
<netritious> stupid easy compared to moto backflip
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> the tools to root have become much more user friendly
<wrst> on the nexus stuff I don't use a tool I just do it all with adb
<wrst> its actually
<wrst> but of course that is more or less by design
<netritious> I ues odin in a pinch. haven't used adb since updating a recovery image on the glide cwmr
<netritious> *to cwmr...that was a couple of years ago
<netritious> runs twrp now
<wrst> yeah I'm out of practice on odin anything
<wrst> last time I used odin was to return my SIII back to stock before I sold it
<netritious> have you ever checked out samsung kies wrst?
<wrst> I have used that for something but can't remember what :)
<wrst> I'm out of the loop on all things samsung
<wrst> but will have to get back there I'm sure :)
<netritious> it's just another PC-to-android interface from Samsung.
<wrst> there is an open source odin I think I have used too
<netritious> had to use it last year to recover the glide. accidentally looped it trying to install a ROM intended for /samsung captivate/ not /samsung captivate GLIDE/
<wrst> yes I have done that a time or two but luckily on a nexus device
<netritious> how's that handled with the nexus wrst?
<wrst> all through cwm or twrp
<wrst> if you want to go back to stock you just download the factory image, and run a script that comes in the tar.gz
<netritious> very cool
<wrst> that flashes bootloader and everything back to stock
<wrst> you can flash roms with stock recovery also but its just easier with a custom recovery
<wrst> but all of that is with adb, or fastboot actually
<wrst> I guess fastboot is part of adb?
<wrst> its a different command
<wrst> I don't know as much as I should to tinker as much as I do :)
 * netritious should probably know but doesn't
<wrst> I tried out android L a month or so ago too
<netritious> I try not to dig to deep into gnualikes
<netritious> ^^just made that word up heh
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> nothing wrong with "creative grammar"
<wrst> we are in the south
<netritious> gnualikes=OS that uses the Linux kernel, but not considered "Linux" in any traditional sense of the word
<wrst> good term you shoudl copy right that
<netritious> *2) uses Linux strictly for profit, usually in a very invasive way. See Google Android.
<wrst> but you know, Linus Torvalds is perfectly ok with linux being used that way
<wrst> he said that in a perfect situation people don't know what linux is in a system or something to that effect in reference to the success of android and the kernel
<netritious> and I am too, but it's not meant to last
<wrst> is anything meant to last? :)
<netritious> nope.
<wrst> oh have you tried ubuntu out on any of your phones?
<wrst> the phone os not the desktop
<wrst> last time I tried it I totally messed up the radio
<wrst> not ubuntu's fault but trying to get it to work for data
<netritious> you know, I haven't wrst. I would really like to turn one of my phones into an ubuntu console only phone heh...a PC, not a phone.
<wrst> changed some apns, and well you have to dig deep and evidently to the level it interacts with the radio :)
<wrst> I know :)
<wrst> in theory its one in the same, but it isn't
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-18
<Unit193> http://www.motifake.com/listen-gun-buy-back-quotation-demotivational-posters-170204.html ? :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-23
<aeden__d> any openVPN gurus looking for a challenge ?
<aeden__d> looking for a little help with a vpn config. anyone have experience with setting one up?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-24
<minasota> compliance
<Omnifrog> minasota, still pretty messed up
<Omnifrog> fortunately I still have a few oxy-somethings left over from my last major brush with the hospital but I may need to go find a doctor soon
<Omnifrog> I'm really getting sick of this forced down time
 * cyberanger wants to make a frogger joke, but settles for "Get Well Omnifrog"
<minasota> Omnifrog: sorry to hear that. Back problems suck, hope you get up and around soon
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-27
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Better?
<Omnifrog> quite!
<Omnifrog> I gave in and went to a doc the other day
<Omnifrog> the steroid shot did wonders and I got a couple bottles of pills that I no longer need right at the moment
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-28
<wrst> Omnifrog: great to hear you are doing better
<Omnifrog> back and neck issues are the worst
<wrst> Had very few of them and what I have had have been minor but they can totally knock you out
<Omnifrog> as I get older I'm learning to be more mindful of the may I move
<Omnifrog> throwing my back out can be as easy as stretching too much or the wrong way
<Omnifrog> age sucks
<wrst> :(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-08-22
 * cyberanger thinks he heard a PING drop.
<Unit193> Maybe it was ChanServ that you heard drop?
<cyberanger> Possible
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-08-25
<Omnifrog> palindrome
